# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ١١٤٥٦ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية  جنح النقض - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/١١ (الازعاج وتعمد المضايقة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١١٤٥٦ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية

جنح النقض - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/١١

العنوان : إزعاج .

الموجز : الازعاج وتعمد المضايقة بجريمة إساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات. لا تقتصر علي السب والقذف المعاقب عليهما بالمادة ٣٠٨ مكرراً من قانون العقوبات. اتساعها لكل قول أو فعل تعمده الجاني يضيق به صدر المجني عليه. النعي بانتفاء الركن المادي. غير مقبول. عله ذلك ؟ مثال لتعمد مضايقة المجني عليه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي

القاعدة : من المقرر أن الإزعاج وتعمد مضايقة المجني عليه لا يقتصر على السب والقذف المعاقب عليهما بالمادة ٣٠٨ مكرراً من قانون العقوبات، بل يتسع لكل قول أو فعل تعمده الجاني يضيق به صدر المجنى عليه، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه بين مضمون ما وجهته الطاعنة من عبارات للمجني عليها عن طريق تدوينها في تعليق موجه للمجني عليها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى ويمكن لها مطالعته والاطلاع على ما دون به من عبارات أوردها الحكم، وانتهى فى منطق سائغ وتدليل مقبول إلى أنها تفيد تعمد إزعاج المجني عليها بما ضاق به صدرها بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصال بما لا يخرج عن الاستدلال المنطقي، وهو ما تتحقق به أركان الجريمة التى دان الطاعنة بها، فإن النعي بانتفاء الركن المادى للجريمة لكون العبارات التى تشكلها نشرت على صفحة الطاعنة الخاصة بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى ولا تشكل إساءة للمجني عليها والقصد الجنائي لدى الطاعنة يكون بعيداً عن محجة الصواب.


الحكم

باسم الشعب

محكمة النقض

دائرة السبت ( و ) الجنائية

الطعن رقم ١١٤٥٦ لسنة ٩٠ القضائية.

جلسة السبت الموافق ١١ من سبتمبر سنة ٢٠٢١م

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
برئاسة السيد المستشار/ نبيه زهران نائب رئيس المحكمة

وعضوية السادة المستشارين/ أحمد الخولى ووائل أنور وأسامة النجار وأشرف خيرى نواب رئيس المحكمة

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 الوقائـــــــــــع

اتهمت النيابة العامة الطاعنة بأنها:

تعمدت إزعاج المجني عليها/.... وذلك بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات.

وطلبت عقابها بالمواد ١، ٥/٤-٦، ١٣/٧، ٧٠، ٧٦/٢ من القانون رقم ١٠ لسنة ٢٠٠٣ بشأن تنظيم الاتصالات.

وأحالتها إلى محكمة جنح الإسكندرية الاقتصادية، والمحكمة المذكورة قضت حضورياً بتوكيل فى ٢٤ من فبراير سنة ٢٠١٩ عملا بنص المادة ٧٦/٢ من القانون رقم ١٠ لسنة ٢٠٠٣ بتغريمها مبلغ عشرة آلاف جنيه.

استأنفت المحكوم عليها وقيد استئنافها برقم.... لسنة ٢٠١٩ جنح مستأنف غرب الاسكندرية.

ومحكمة جنح الإسكندرية الاقتصادية – بهيئة استئنافية – قضت حضورياً فى ٢٧ من إبريل سنة ٢٠١٩ بقبول الاستئناف شكلاً وفى الموضوع بتعديله بالاكتفاء بتغريم المتهمة مبلغ خمسمائة جنيه.

فقرر المحامى/.... – بصفته وكيلاً عن المحكوم عليها - الطعن فى هذا الحكم بطريق النقض فى ٢٥ من يونية سنة ٢٠١٩، وأودعت مذكرة بأسباب الطعن فى نفس التاريخ موقعاً عليها من المحامى/....

قيد الطعن برقم.... لسنة ١٠ ق طعون نقض الجنح وأُحيل إلى دائرة طعون الجنح بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة منعقدة فى غرفة مشورة والتي قضت فى ٩ من مارس سنة ٢٠٢٠ بعدم اختصاصها نوعياً بنظر الطعن.

وبجلسة اليوم سُمعت المرافعة على ما هو مبين بمحضرها.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المحكمــــــــــة

حيث إن الطاعنة تنعى على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانها بجريمة تعمد إزعاج الغير بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات قد شابه القصور فى التسبيب والفساد فى الاستدلال والإخلال بحق الدفاع ومخالفة الثابت بالأوراق، ذلك بأن استخلص الإدانة من أدلة الدعوى بما لا يوفرها فى حق الطاعنة ولا يفيد قيام الركن المادى للجريمة لكون العبارات التى تشكلها نشرت على صفحة الطاعنة الخاصة بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى ولا تشكل إساءة للمجنى عليها، ولم يدلل على توافر القصد الجنائى لدى الطاعنة ملتفتاً عن دفعها بانتفاء قصد الإضرار بالمجنى عليها لعلاقة الصداقة والقرابة بينهما، ونقل عن تحريات الشرطة مالم يرد بها، كما التفت عن الدفع ببطلان الأمر الصادر من النيابة بالاستعلام عن بيانات خط الهاتف المستخدم فى الجريمة لتوقيعه بإمضاء غير مقروءة، والدفع بكيدية الاتهام وتلفيقه، واطرحت المحكمة المستندات المقدمة منها تأييداً لدفاعها، وأعرضت عن طلب سماع شهود بما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه.

حيث إن الحكم الابتدائى المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم الاستئنافى المطعون فيه بين واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجريمة التى دان الطاعنة بها وأورد على ثبوتها فى حقها أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدى إلى ما رتبه عليها من ثبوت التهمة استمدها من أقوال المجنى عليها شاهدة الإثبات من نشر الطاعنة تعليقاً أورد نصه تضمن توجيه ألفاظ ضاق بها صدر المجنى عليها مما يُعد إزعاجاً لها عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعى، وما ثبت من تقرير الفحص الفنى بقسم المساعدات الفنية بالإدارة العامة لتكنولوجيا المعلومات أن الحساب الذى قام بالنشر باسم الطاعنة، وأنه مرتبط برقم هاتف محمول ثبت من استعلام النيابة العامة من شركة الاتصالات المزودة للخدمة أنه مسجل باسم الطاعنة وهو ما أكدته تحريات الشرطة حول الواقعة، وجاء استعراض المحكمة لتلك الأدلة على نحو يدل على أنها محصتها التمحيص الكافى وألمت بها إلماماً شاملاً يفيد أنها قامت بما ينبغى عليها من تدقيق البحث لتعرف الحقيقة وفقاً لما يوجبه عليها نص المادة ٣١٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية. لما كان ذلك، وكان ما أورده الحكم على هذا النحو كاف فى بيان الواقعة بأركانها وأدلة ثبوتها فى حق الطاعنة وجاء تدليله على ثبوت التهمة على نحو كاف لنسبة الاتهام إليها، فإن ما تنعاه على الحكم بالقصور فى هذا الشأن لا يكون له محل. 

لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن الإزعاج وتعمد مضايقة المجنى عليه لا يقتصر على السب والقذف المعاقب عليهما بالمادة ٣٠٨ مكرراً من قانون العقوبات، بل يتسع لكل قول أو فعل تعمده الجانى يضيق به صدر المجنى عليه، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه بين مضمون ما وجهته الطاعنة من عبارات للمجنى عليها عن طريق تدوينها فى تعليق موجه للمجنى عليها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى ويمكن لها مطالعته والاطلاع على ما دون به من عبارات أوردها الحكم وانتهى فى منطق سائغ وتدليل مقبول إلى إنها تفيد تعمد ازعاج المجنى عليها بما ضاق به صدرها بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصال بما لا يخرج عن الاستدلال المنطقى، وهو ما تتحقق به أركان الجريمة التى دان الطاعنة بها فإن النعى بانتفاء الركن المادى للجريمة لكون العبارات التى تشكلها نشرت على صفحة الطاعنة الخاصة بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى ولا تشكل إساءة للمجنى عليها والقصد الجنائى لدى الطاعنة يكون بعيداً عن محجة الصواب.

 لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن المحكمة غير مكلفة بالتحدث استقلالاً عن القصد الجنائى فى جريمة تعمد إزعاج الغير ومضايقته باستعمال أجهزة الاتصالات مادام أن فيما أوردته من وقائع ما يكفى لاستظهاره كما هو معرف به فى القانون، ولما كان الحكم الابتدائى المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه قد استخلص قصد الطاعنة فى ذلك على النحو السالف، مما مفاده أن الحكم قد خلص إلى أن الطاعنة قد تعمدت ارتكاب ما نسب إليها بخصوص هذه الجريمة، فإن ما تثيره الطاعنة فى شأن خلو مدونات الحكم من التدليل على توافر القصد الجنائى لديها والتفاته عن الدفع بانتفائه يكون غير سديد. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أنه يجب لقبول وجه الطعن أن يكون واضحاً محدداً، وكانت الطاعنة لم تفصح بأسباب طعنها عن وجه مخالفة الحكم المطعون فيه للثابت بالأوراق فيما نقله عن التحريات، فإن ما تثيره فى هذا الخصوص لا يكون مقبولاً.

 لما كان ذلك، وكان لا يبين من مطالعة محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن الطاعنة قد أثارت دفاعاً بشأن بطلان أمر النيابة العامة بالاستعلام من مزود الخدمة عن بيانات هاتف الطاعنة لكونه موقعاً عليه من مصدره بتوقيع غير مقروء على النحو الذى تثيره بأسباب طعنها، فإنه لا يقبل منها إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض إذ إنه فى عداد الدفوع القانونية المختلطة بالواقع، وكانت مدونات الحكم لا ترشح لقيام ذلك البطلان فليس للطاعنة من بعد أن تنعى على المحكمة قعودها عن الرد على دفع لم يبد أمامها ومن ثم فإن النعى على الحكم فى هذا الشأن يكون غير مقبول. لما كان ذلك، وكان الدفع بكيدية الاتهام وتلفيقه إنما هو دفاع موضوعى لا يستوجب فى الأصل من المحكمة رداً خاصاً أو صريحاً، طالما أن الرد عليها يستفاد ضمناً من القضاء بالإدانة استناداً إلى أدلة الثبوت التى أوردها الحكم، ومن ثم فلا على محكمة الموضوع إن هى لم ترد فى حكمها على ذلك الدفع، ويكون معه ما تثيره الطاعنة فى هذا الشأن غير سديد. 

لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية مادام يصح فى العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التى اطمأنت إليها من سائر الأدلة القائمة فى الدعوى التى تكفى لحمل قضائها ومن ثم فلا على المحكمة إن هى أعرضت عن مستندات قدمتها الطاعنة تأييداً لدفاعها لما هو مقرر فى أصول الاستدلال أن المحكمة غير ملزمة بالتحدث فى حكمها، إلا عن الأدلة ذات الأثر فى تكوين عقيدتها وفى إغفالها بعض الوقائع أو المستندات ما يفيد ضمناً اطراحها واطمئنانها إلى ما أثبتته من الوقائع والأدلة التى اعتمدت عليها فى حكمها، ومن ثم فلا محل لما تنعاه الطاعنة على الحكم فى هذا الشأن. لما كان ذلك، وكان البين من محضر جلسة المحاكمة أمام محكمة أول درجة أن الطاعنة أو المدافع عنها لم تتمسك بسماع أقوال الشهود ولم تطلب من المحكمة الاستئنافية سماعهم مما يعد تنازلا منها عن سماعهم، وإن طلبت احتياطياً أمام المحكمة الاستئنافية إحالة الدعوى للتحقيق دون أن تطلب إجراء تحقيق معين الأمر الذى يفقد طلبها فى هذا الخصوص خصائص الطلب الجازم الذى تلتزم المحكمة بإجابته فإن هى التفتت عن هذا الطلب لا تكون قد أخلت بحق الطاعنة فى الدفاع، وكان الأصل أن المحكمة الاستئنافية تحكم على مقتضى الأوراق وهى لا تجرى من التحقيقات إلا ما ترى لزوماً لإجرائه، وكانت المحكمة الاستئنافية لم تر من جانبها حاجة لسماع الشهود نظراً لما ارتأته من وضوح الواقعة المطروحة عليها فإن ما تنعاه الطاعنة بدعوى الإخلال بحق الدفاع فى هذا الخصوص لا يكون له محل. لما كان ما تقدم، فإن الطعن برمته يكون على غير أساس متعيناً رفضه موضوعاً ومصادرة الكفالة.

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...649&&ja=294097

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١١٤٥٦ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية

جنح النقض - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/١١


مرفق ملف الحكم

----------

